# Basically free and it is a beauty and a beast



## MontanaLon (Jul 15, 2019)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/tls/d/chicago-metal-lathe-and-accessories/6925754056.html

$220 for a 20x84" Springfield


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 15, 2019)

That would be a keeper as clean as it looks .


----------



## francist (Jul 15, 2019)

Sweet. 

Around here, $220 wouldn't even get me the change gears.

-frank


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 15, 2019)

Am I seeing that right- it does 1 tpi?  that's a coarse thread


----------



## MontanaLon (Jul 15, 2019)

markba633csi said:


> Am I seeing that right- it does 1 tpi?  that's a coarse thread


I've seen that use as a multi thread gear, almost like a worm. That would be some serious saddle movement, not for the rookie thread cutter.


----------



## Superburban (Jul 15, 2019)

13 days, and the add is still up. Around here, I repsond to many worse deals, within hours and get a reply that 10 or more folks are ahead of me.


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 16, 2019)

Yes it is 1 tpi.  96 teeth on the spindle and 24 on the screw works out to 1 tpi on a 4 tpi leadscrew.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 17, 2019)

That's a good looking old machine, and you sure can't argue with the price. I'm still looking for something like that for drive shaft work. Mike


----------



## Superburban (Jul 17, 2019)

FOMOGO said:


> I'm still looking for something like that for drive shaft work. Mike


A shop that did several drive shafts back in the 70's, had two lathes tail end to tail end. Each lathe could be used by itself, or for long shafts, they turned the tail stock of one around, and between the head stock, and carriage. They also had a special pieces that looked like a steady rest, but held bearings for the center bearing on a two or three piece shaft. I saw them cut, welding, and truing drive shafts, but never got to see how they balanced them.


----------



## AGCB97 (Jul 17, 2019)

Very similar to my 1920 Springfield. It does 2 TPI - 56 TPI. 16 x 54"


----------



## Janderso (Jul 17, 2019)

Somebody needs to buy that beauty


----------

